
Runnit – Make Terminal Shortcuts - delvin9
https://www.npmjs.com/package/runnit
======
voltagex_
I hate having to write this, but this is what happens when you don't
understand your shell(s) properly:

* Bash: [https://mijingo.com/blog/creating-bash-aliases](https://mijingo.com/blog/creating-bash-aliases) (TLDP documentation was pretty bad)

* Powershell: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/powershell/module/microsoft...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/powershell/module/microsoft.powershell.utility/set-alias?view=powershell-6)

~~~
egwynn
I literally _cannot_ find a shell that I’ve heard of that doesn’t support
aliases. Surely some must exist, so I’d be delighted if anyone here could
point me towards one.

~~~
JdeBP
The Thompson shell does not.

* [https://etsh.nl/](https://etsh.nl/)

------
nothrows
> runn cu "curl
> [https://raw.blah/master/bin/runn.js"](https://raw.blah/master/bin/runn.js")
> ; run cu

\-- vs --

> alias cu="nodejs <(curl -s
> [https://raw.blah/master/bin/runn.js)"](https://raw.blah/master/bin/runn.js\)")
> ; cu

I dunno man... aha.

------
egwynn
I clicked on the GitHub repo in the hopes that it was going to acknowledge
that shells have aliases built-in but that this is somehow different. I’m
afriad to say that appears not to be the case. Worst of all, you can’t even
use your shell’s builtins with these “aliases”. For example anyone who uses
this and makes an alias with `echo` or `time` in it is going to be pretty
confused.

EDIT: I hope the OP / author isn’t too put off by the criticism. Props to you
for writing something and sharing it, and keep coding! But also take some time
to reflect on what you’re building and the context of its use. Cheers!

------
Scarbutt
What's wrong with shell aliases? windows users?

~~~
fulafel
A big wart in shell aliases is that you have to reboot all your terminal
tabs/windows to see them.

~~~
pinjasaur
Not _exactly_ true. You just need to re-`source` your dotfiles. For example,
in Bash this looks something like `source ~/.bashrc`. I have this aliased to
`src`, personally.

~~~
retr0h
exactly. learn your shell kiddos.

------
dogweather
The extent of the info on that page is:

    
    
      Run it!
        $ runn cu
      Boom!
    

Hard pass.

~~~
miloignis
I think you may have misinterpreted it - the part you're quoting is how to run
an alias, the previous couple of sentences are how to create one:

    
    
      Save it
      
      $ runn cu "curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/shalithasuranga/runn/master/bin/runn.js"
      
      Run it!
      
      $ runn cu

------
serkanyersen
when all you have is a hammer everything looks like a nail.

------
retr0h
... so alias

